# Smart Guard  Medtronic



## HOBIE (Mar 25, 2018)

Have had a go of sensors with use of my 640 Medtronic pump. Night time low bg NO MORE . It needs adjusting but "I am over the moon". It stops the pump giving me insulin & then restores when in set limits. Very happy with Medtronic .  Over the years I have had a few hypos & am not freighted of them but a pump with this is like a 6 month holiday


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 25, 2018)

Good stuff.  Was it just a trial or do you have them full time?  When I got my pump they applied for the sensors at the same time to the CCG but the sensors got knocked back.  The DSN felt the CCG had applied the selection criteria incorrectly and she said they would re-apply.  I've not heard anything yet but even a trial would would be good.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 25, 2018)

Just a trial but its like when I got my Libre. A huge weight OFF your head. 52yrs of T1 takes it out of anyone . Good luck Matt cos was impressed.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 28, 2018)

Smart Guard worked this morning . Was watching my son playing football & then herd a beep from my Pump. Down to 4.2 & it stopped the Basal. I had my normal Porridge first thing & then a split Bolus & must have given to much delayed ?  So adaptable.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 28, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Smart Guard worked this morning . Was watching my son playing football & then herd a beep from my Pump. Down to 4.2 & it stopped the Basal. I had my normal Porridge first thing & then a split Bolus & must have given to much delayed ?  So adaptable.


Its a good feature


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 28, 2018)

So talking about Pumps . No hypo this morning thank goodness


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 28, 2018)

Been running fine now


----------



## HOBIE (May 14, 2018)

Over night it is brill.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 11, 2018)

A really good feature. , Tech is getting better


----------



## AJLang (Jul 14, 2018)

Sounds great Hobie


----------



## pottersusan (Jul 15, 2018)

Its fantastic isnt it! Though i find if i'm going to head for a hypo its practically always when ive just changed the sensor (sod's law)


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 15, 2018)

pottersusan said:


> Its fantastic isnt it! Though i find if i'm going to head for a hypo its practically always when ive just changed the sensor (sod's law)


I have lived all my life with T1 & its like magic to me. My head is so free in a way. I know what you mean about times of change.


----------

